# Took Her Top Off Today !!



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

Well first thing this morning i woke up to a my girlfriend complaining that i needed to paint the house,build a deck,Pull weeds and mow the lawn :nutkick: Blah...So i went straight to the barn and locked my self in there. Im slowly getting around to snorking the brute amongst other things. Well i took the front end off and what a mess ! Half of my wires are caked with mud, i have green wires.Its ok to power wash all the mud out as long as the air intake Etc is covered right ? So a few questions..While sitting on the bike,Left side on the front frame is some sort of vent, Should this be in the pod ? Other dielectric grease on all the wires, what else should i do while the plastic is off ? Where is the gas vent ? There is a box that runs in front of the battery maybe behind it ?, the CVT intake ? should i remove this when running MIMB setup ? Who puts these **** things together Robots ? <Ha I hope i can get this thing back together when im done.I bumped the table that all my screws were on, now there all mixed up, but i do have em all, i think.

I guess this is all for today, here are some photos of the mess..

Here is the vent line in question ?


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

The duct on top of the cover is CVT Exhaust, The Front duct of the CVT cover is intake and goes to the right side of the handlebars. On the left side of the handlebars is the engine intake.
http://216.37.204.203/Kawasaki_OEM/KawasakiATV.asp?Type=13&A=204&B=14


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like what mine used ta look like...


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey man I would like to see a picture of your bike with those wheels and tires on it


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Where's your springs?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

DRZfour00 said:


> Where's your springs?


 its a SRA bike, it has front struts not shocks


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

where you be living at in tyler?????


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

walker said:


> where you be living at in tyler?????


PM sent.


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

Ok, guys..Does the side shot look right ? The pipe looks like it sticks out too far,Do i have to cut my plastic( bottom Shroud or what ever its called) ?

Rim Shot.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Can you just turn the assembly coming out of the 3" x 2", then compensate with that 90* near the airbox? and still keep the ends where they need to be?

Side note, mine sticks my plastic out a bit also.


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

Not sure i can, not in the barn right now but i think the first 45 coming from the 3x2 is touching the frame. Can you get some photos of this side on your brute..Please =). Did you have to cut your front Hood or Fender to fit over the CVT pipe ? I might just order the KFX Cvt boot..


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Brutetherapy said:


> Not sure i can, not in the barn right now but i think the first 45 coming from the 3x2 is touching the frame. Can you get some photos of this side on your brute..Please =). Did you have to cut your front Hood or Fender to fit over the CVT pipe ? I might just order the KFX Cvt boot..


That is the route I'll take when I MIMB Snork mine.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

*3"snorkel*

you guys should do the 3" & 2" snorkel just finished mine this weekend it is fn great got more power out of it to. i had the 2" & 1"half . i will post some pics soon.:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I will get some next time I go to the shop. I didnt cut anything on the side. Now, that inside fender plastic is another story. I took all that off of mine. I did have to cut on the underside of my "Hood" plastic also, seemed there was a plaastic wall of sorts in the way, it has been a few years.

I'm fixing to freshen mine up though, gonna try for more air flow.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

you could also go with a diff fitting out of the coupler, so you could turn it. Lemme see if I can dig up a paic of what I used.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

The fitting I used is alot shorter, and misses that frame rail by quiet a bit. This is the best I could dig up without being there.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

looks like 650Brute has a tighter 90* coming out of his CVT on the top and that's why its lower?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

rubiconrider said:


> looks like 650Brute has a tighter 90* coming out of his CVT on the top and that's why its lower?


correct. Wish I was at the shop so I could get a few pics.


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

650Brute said:


> I will get some next time I go to the shop. I didnt cut anything on the side. Now, that inside fender plastic is another story. I took all that off of mine. I did have to cut on the underside of my "Hood" plastic also, seemed there was a plaastic wall of sorts in the way, it has been a few years.
> 
> I'm fixing to freshen mine up though, gonna try for more air flow.


Did you need to rejet or was the bike ok after the snork job ? I bought a 3 inch coupler just to see how it looked coming out of the rack< sick ..Wish there was room to get it to the center though..I need to figure out that CVT though, the side skirt fits fine, but that Plastic atached to the floor boards will for sure need cutting as of now..


----------



## nate944 (Apr 28, 2010)

i think you missed a fitting!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I did rejet, but I had the aftermarket exhaust, which I didn't see in your sig. You will probaly have to change a few sizes, more than likely down one or two, then if you add exhaust, you will be going right back up.....

Oh,I did have to cut the plastic attatched to the floorboard also, that "flap" that goes under your side plastic.


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

On ours we were able to adjust the air/fuel screws on the carbs until we put the pipe on it..

That bottom screw on the side panel is out on my wifes also. The PVC pipe runs right behind it.. If you need any pics let me know.


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

nate944 said:


> i think you missed a fitting!


Not sure i have seen a SRA done like that.



CanAmChris said:


> On ours we were able to adjust the air/fuel screws on the carbs until we put the pipe on it..
> 
> That bottom screw on the side panel is out on my wifes also. The PVC pipe runs right behind it.. If you need any pics let me know.


Pics are always good ! Im not in a huge hurry to finish this, as i want to do it right the first time =) One thing that is getting me mad is the CVT exhaust, If i get it perfect in the center it sets right against the steering shaft. also i must have to Zip Tie it up so its not laying on the fan huh ?


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

I will have to look when I get home and see if I can get you the pics you need. 

I just got to thinking the Pics are on the old laptop that crashed.. If I cant get to them I will take plastics off so you can see.. I do remember Having to move some of the wires on the steering shaft to give some clearance for the cvt intake/exhaust. The airbox is easy as pie and the cvt is fairly easy also. just takes a little time, cussing, blood and sweat to get it done..


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, I had one to hit my fan. Luckily I caught it soon. Fan motor was ok.


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

I just found out I have to snork another Brute 650 sometime in the next few weeks..

Would MIMB like a write up and step by step on snorking one for the How To section?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

CanAmChris said:


> I just found out I have to snork another Brute 650 sometime in the next few weeks..
> 
> Would MIMB like a write up and step by step on snorking one for the How To section?


Id say so....

I plan on doing the same some time in the near future.


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

Woot ! I got the CVT done today, and test fit the hood ! all is good. Im still unsure what im going to do for the air intake, i would like to find 2.5 inch pvc i think.Im calling a local plumbing store in the morning. So after i finish the air box snork im going to

-Dielectric Grease all connections
-Silicone the airbox Ductbills 
-Gas Vent to pod
-Crank Vent to pod
-Grease steering stem
- Carb Vents to pod ?
-Fan Switch

Anything im forgetting ? Should, while i have most plastics off, Dielectric grease all the wires in the back of the bike,Gas tank cover mod if you guys can think of anything else..Let me know.. 

- Ok this might be on the site, and i havent looked.I have this thread going already so..Jetting, Looking at the diagram on Kawasaki im not sure how hard it is to change the jets. Do i need to shim the needle also or just new jets.This is something i would like to do on my own with out a ton of agervation, or should i just pay the local speed shop to Dynotune ?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Changing the jets isn't hard, just take your time and be gentle. Those carb screws are soft.... A few of mine have met Mr. Dremel tool.

Your list looks good. Ready to see some pics!


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

http://forum.highlifter.com/tm.aspx?m=1551171&high=water


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

K here are a few photos from today.I have yet to cement the Airbox in place, but i think its going to work as is, thats what im hoping for anyway ! 

So while checking out other stuff today, i noticed my pod is full already, do i just ziptie the vents up in there .How about the coolant overflow ? Thats the tube running down the right side of the frame.

Well here are the photos ! im not to happy about the Air Intake, I can see why people put 2.5 and 3 inch pipe there.But i did the best i could to make them look right..Does it look like my front plastic is going to fit back on the bike ?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Man, outstanding job!

Doing mine next week hopefully. Any lessons learned you want to share?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks Great. What are you not happy with?


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

I dont like the Gap in the right side of the photo,The PVC isnt as close as the belt intake is( To the rack). Also the 90 is going to stick out of the top of the plastic< maybe not though cuz i havent glued it in place yet. I might just make a fiberglass pod to go around the snorks to hide all that though..


DaveMK1_ Take your time and do it right. im not even done yet, But i think cutting the plastic is going to be the most challenging part of the snorks.


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

Ha.. today while greasing all the connections i notices my rear axle boot clamps were just hanging there.Water has probably destroyed everything under that boot, Im betting this is the noise i here at high speeds.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks as if you can do a lil tweaking and fix that gap on your airbox if you haven't glued it yet.

I think they turned out really nice!


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

Thanks ! But the air box snork wont work. I need to re route it,or get the pipe to sit a few more inches lower:thinking:.Im going to get some more plumbing in the morning. I managed to get all the wholes cut in the plastic and finished up greasing the connections.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Brutetherapy said:


> Thanks ! But the air box snork wont work. I need to re route it,or get the pipe to sit a few more inches lower:thinking:.Im going to get some more plumbing in the morning. I managed to get all the wholes cut in the plastic and finished up greasing the connections.


Is it up too high for the plastic to fit?

Looks like you could get a different 90* off the first peice after the airbox boot?


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

650Brute said:


> Is it up too high for the plastic to fit?
> 
> Looks like you could get a different 90* off the first peice after the airbox boot?


Yes and No,The plastic will fit but the pipe wont be straight coming out of the plastics.when i make the pipe straight the plastic lifts up.Im not sure a diffrent 90* will give me the height i need to be at.

BTW, Thanks for your help !


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey, No problem...

What height are you referring to that ya need to be at, under, or out of the plastic?

I think your right about where ya need to be, with a lil' tweakin I'm sure you'll get it done soon.

I used a piece of Unistrut and clamps to keep mine where they need to be, attatched to the rack. Still a fairly clean install.


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

Well here is what i ended up doing. All the pipe is glued now, and the atv needs jetting bad, Ha..No low end whats so ever...So here is the thing..I butchered the hood :thinking: I used a rubber floor mat to cover my f ups, and think it looks good, i can get photos later.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool, Looks like what I was thinkin'....

Whats it doin performace wise? As far as speeds and cutting out, etc?

Sure I have asked, but do you have a pipe? Stock jets? Dyno jet, etc?

No worries on the plastic, I think mine looks bad *******, but it's clean tho..

Is that the stock rubber boot off your airbox or a coupler? As I've posted before, I'm fitnda freshen min up, I think I can get a bit more flow, its been a few years since I did mine. Jus wonderin.

Looks awesome! Congrats:rockn:


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

650Brute said:


> Cool, Looks like what I was thinkin'....
> 
> Whats it doin performace wise? As far as speeds and cutting out, etc?
> 
> ...


Well i really only rode it to the house to wash the mud off it.I had about half throttle and i was going about 12 MPH.After the wash i took it the long way around the house =) It does pick up speed if i ease into it or when it gets going, But felt like a tractor in low gear. I dont have a pipe yet, and everything is stock.I have a uni filter im thinking of putting on also. Its a coupler the stock boot dont flex enough and i needed another half inch.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Sounds like time to jet......


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Have you adjusted your air/fuel screws? I was able to fix ours just by adjusting them when it was running stock pipe.. It wasnt perfect but it was close enough until I bouth a Pipe.. It kept me from having to jet twice..


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

650Brute said:


> Is that the stock rubber boot off your airbox or a coupler? As I've posted before, I'm fitnda freshen min up, I think I can get a bit more flow, its been a few years since I did mine. /quote]
> I cut about 1/2'' off of a 2'' PVC 90 and slid it on the air box facing down , then turned another one to the front , no rejet all stock


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks,....

Missed that post,


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

Today i found another problem,When the dealer installed my winch the ran the switch wire under part of the frame instead of on top.My exhaust burned through to the wires. So when i called the dealer about getting a new switch they said my warranty was up and the winch worked for three years and now you have a problem ..WTF < correct me if im wrong but this is not a warranty issue its a dealer F up...They should take care of it 3 years or not the wire was not ran properly, and to be honest im not sure how the winch worked there is a 12 inch section completely melted both wires .This dealership is really getting under my skin .. Should i just splice the wires back together or demand a new switch in a nice way:aargh4:

Anyway, I ran my Gas vent to the pod, and have some hose on order for the crank and the rad overflow. only thing i have left is to seal the airbox up, try to get that carb 'T' up, install my fan switch..Exhaust,Jet. Im so ready to get out and play..


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: Rock on!

Sucks about the wire


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

*Bump* Just curious how this project turned out...


----------

